# lifting gloves??? :/



## w0nderw0m4n

just wondering whether or not to get any?and where is the best place to get some?its just my hands are covered in ruff hard skin :/ so glad i aint a fella as it would be like W*nking with sand paper  pmsl


----------



## Wevans2303

Chalk.


----------



## Rottee

Pro grips mate best bit of kit.


----------



## Dazza

Man up and use chalk.


----------



## Milky

Got mine from SS healthfoods.


----------



## NitroJoe

I used to use some Nike ones from Argos and it stopped me getting calluses, but I've switched to liquid chalk for grip strength reasons and that's working really well too


----------



## w0nderw0m4n

is liquid chalk expensive?


----------



## Gym-pig

Look up RDX gloves on E bay

( my gym doesnt allow chalk)


----------



## GreedyBen

Chalk, and a pumice stone


----------



## w0nderw0m4n

Gym-pig said:


> Look up RDX gloves on E bay
> 
> ( my gym doesnt allow chalk)


my thing is what size to get ?? :/


----------



## Gym-pig

w0nderw0m4n said:


> my thing is what size to get ?? :/[/quote
> 
> If I remember rightly the seller had a sizing chart .
> 
> They are pretty much a standard fit .
> 
> The palms have gel and plastic coverings on the palms which greatly reduce fatigue


----------



## NitroJoe

w0nderw0m4n said:


> is liquid chalk expensive?


http://www.myprotein.com/uk/pages/search?SearchTerm=liquid%20chalk


----------



## Steuk

Get a pair of cheap Lonsdale gym gloves from sports direct. About £6 I think.


----------



## Incredible Sulk

The right one :lol:

On a more serious note, you havent considered straps?


----------



## w0nderw0m4n

chalk,gloves or straps :wacko: lol which is the best then??? i know im building muscle but a woman with shoddy looking hands wont do me any favours lol


----------



## Incredible Sulk

I dont there is much to be done about your hands......

Some guys like the rough handed back rub anyway :tongue:


----------



## NitroJoe

w0nderw0m4n said:


> chalk,gloves or straps :wacko: lol which is the best then??? i know im building muscle but a woman with shoddy looking hands wont do me any favours lol


To keep your hands soft, get a pair of gloves (cheap ones will do, but I'd advise against gel) and they'll keep the pinch and friction off of them


----------



## w0nderw0m4n

Incredible Sulk said:


> I dont there is much to be done about your hands......
> 
> Some guys like the rough handed back rub anyway :tongue:


lol like being rubbed with a cheese grater, rub down does sound fab not the rough hands part like but a back rub defo lol.off to buy all new gym stuff tomorrow so will have a gander at what theyve got


----------



## w0nderw0m4n

NitroJoe said:


> To keep your hands soft, get a pair of gloves (cheap ones will do, but I'd advise against gel) and they'll keep the pinch and friction off of them


thanks joe


----------



## bayliss

real shag worthy i must say

ups.wrong thread:wacko:


----------



## Incredible Sulk

w0nderw0m4n said:


> lol like being rubbed with a cheese grater, rub down does sound fab not the rough hands part like but a back rub defo lol.off to buy all new gym stuff tomorrow so will have a gander at what theyve got


Some guys like that kind of thing :rolleye:

Or so Im told


----------



## Incredible Sulk

bayliss said:


> real shag worthy i must say


I dont get it :confused1:


----------



## bayliss

Incredible Sulk said:


> I dont get it :confused1:


just a little quick on the keyboard.wrong thread


----------



## w0nderw0m4n

Incredible Sulk said:


> Some guys like that kind of thing :rolleye:
> 
> Or so Im told


lol seriously????


----------



## Incredible Sulk

w0nderw0m4n said:


> lol seriously????


O no no no of course not

ahem ahem... o look is that the time


----------



## w0nderw0m4n

pmsl i suppose we all got alittle something bizzare we enjoy now and then lol :wink:


----------



## Incredible Sulk

w0nderw0m4n said:


> pmsl i suppose we all got alittle something bizzare we enjoy now and then lol :wink:


Now and.... quite a while more like :bounce:


----------

